# Anadrol and weight loss



## Coachg (Mar 20, 2005)

Question:  I used to be pretty big into working out.  I've been outta the game for about 4 years.  I need to lose some bodyfat fast.  I've got forty 50mg Anadrol and some Clomid.  My plan is to go on a fairly low-calorie, zero-carb, high-protein diet consisting of mostly whey protein powder, cottage cheese, and flax and fish oil.   How well do you think using the anadrol during this period will work at allowing me to get my calories pretty low while keeping the mass I have?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 20, 2005)

I dont think it'd be enough calories for you to see much from the anadrol.
also, you aren't running a base of test or anything with the anadrol? and you going to be dieting during and while PCT? if you are say goodbye to those gains real quick if they even come


----------



## LAM (Mar 20, 2005)

anadrol has not have a high afinity for binding to the AR receptor.  that makes it a very poor choice for fighting muscle catabolism.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 20, 2005)

That would be 10-20 days drol for me, 50mg doesn't even show up on my radar. Dbol I could see doing, but not drol.


----------



## Coachg (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank you for the help.  No, I'm not going to be using any other androgens during this period.  I only have the Anadrol and Clomid by accident.  I'm not attempting to make muscle gains, per se, while dieting.  I'm just wondering how low I can take my calories while keeping my loss of muscle tissue minimal.


----------



## LAM (Mar 21, 2005)

anadrol is a heavy anabolic that's why it won't do much to prevent muscle catabolism if your drop the cals low.  you would be better of dieting with out then you wont have to worry about PCT and getting your HPTA back on track


----------



## Coachg (Mar 22, 2005)

Ok, I think I understand.  I know what the HPT axis is.  What is PCT?  
Since we're on the subject, is the general idea of using anabolics/androgens to allow one to severly limit calories and drop bodyfat quickly reasonable, though not ideal?  I think I remember reading that only primobolan had any studies showing it could produce muscle growth even in a calorie-defecit situation.  Is it because drugs like primobolan and stanzonlol have effects more significantly anti-catabolic in nature that they have been occasionally represented as "cutting" drugs?  What about drugs like Halotestin?


----------



## LAM (Mar 22, 2005)

PCT is post cycle therapy.  it's basiclly hormone therapy used to restore the bodies natural production of testosterone.  this is where nolvadex, clomid and HCG is typically used.

drugs like primo and winstrol are mild anabolics which do not aromatize, so they don't cause increased levels of estrogen (no fat gain or bloating).  that's why they are used for pre-comp.  you can actually point on several lbs of muscle while dieting down for a show.

tren would be the most anti-catabolic steroid due to it's high afinity for binding to the androgen receptor (AR).  with the AR receptors saturated by the tren molecules it severely reduces the action of cortisol.  so you can really drop the cals low and not lose a lot of muscle mass with tren.

halo is another heavy androgen which doesn't aromatize and is used primarily for strength and/or pre-comp.  heavy androgens like halo and tren will really "harden" the phsyique when body fat is low.  sides from heavy androgens are more severe than those from heavy anabolics so they are best used for short durations


----------

